# Dowel Jig Recommendations



## rdeadly (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey there,

I'm looking to purchase a dowel jig, but am not sure of which to get. It seems that the DowelMax kit is the best rated, but I can't really afford the $300+ price tage. Can anyone recommend something they've used that is more moderately priced?

Thanks!


----------



## Jim Moe (Sep 18, 2011)

I use the Rockler "Dowel Pro Jig" (65730) and have had no problems with it. It is around $40.00.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I used a craftsman doweling jig for many years before I wore it out. It had a revolving turret for the different drill sizes so there was nothing to lose. The revolving turret was a little unnerving, wiggling a little left or right however it always drilled right on target.


----------



## RJweb (Feb 25, 2011)

This is what I just used to make a small hall table, worked great.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=18059&site=ROCKLER


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

*Depends on what is being joined*

If you want to edge join boards together, this jig works very well and only $60. It has replaceable inserts, very useful. I have one.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=32250&cat=1,180,42311,42319

If you want to join edge joints to end joints, this has similar capabilities to the Dowelmax, but less expensive, still not cheap.

http://www.jessemdirect.com/Paralign_Dowelling_System_p/08300.htm


----------



## smokey1945 (Feb 20, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Joint-Genie This is what I use. It works great! After a lot of research I decided this was the best for the money.:yes:


----------



## rdeadly (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the recommendations....as a proud Canadian, I'll order the one from Lee Valley!

=r


----------

